# Is there Chargemaster Standardization



## fredcpc (Dec 12, 2010)

Someone told me that coding for outpatient records for multiple hospital, in the US, is now improved by because all hospitals are required to have the same info on their chargemasters. 
Any feedback on this?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 12, 2010)

I know everyone's required to use the new electronic claims system starting January 1st, to begin the transition to ICD-10. And all hospitals should use the same claim forms - I'm not sure what you mean by charge master...Like a superbill, or EMR system? My background is not facility charges, so that may be a stupid question...


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 12, 2010)

the facilitoutpatient chargemaster is a requirement for all outpatient facilites.  It is the database for all outpatient chargecodes and the corresponding CPT codes and charges.  Also you can have modifiers hard coded into the chargemaster.  In the facility setting, coders typically only code the 10000 - 69999 CPT codes all other CPT/HCPC codes are "driven" through the chargemaster.  
I am not sure what you are referring to when you say the same information.  All chargemaster have the same information included in them, some just have different formats.  Can you give an example?


----------

